# Station accueil iPad sa sert à quoi ?



## MEROU63 (12 Décembre 2013)

bonjour
encore une question bête pour vous mais sa sert à quoi une station accueil Ipad ?
je sais je suis nul


----------



## padlang (14 Décembre 2013)

J'ai une station d'accueil pour mon iPad je trouve ça super pratique il est toujours au même endroit il est toujours chargé et vu qu'il y a une enceinte dessus ça me permet de me servir de mon iPad comme une petite chaîne hi-fi


----------

